# Norco DH 2011 Dämpfereinbaumaße



## AlbertFat (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Norco DH 2011 anschaffen und bin im Internet noch nicht fündig geworden, welche Einbaumaße der Fox Van R hat. Da ich mich momentan erstmal nur informieren möchte habe ich den Dämpfer noch nicht ausgebaut. Vielleicht haben Sie ja eine Liste mit den Daten. 

Gruß


----------



## Thiel (1. Januar 2013)

Du kannst doch einen Zollstock dranhalten. Die Einbaulängen liegen NICHT so dicht beieinander, das man Probleme hätte, mit einem Zollstock zu messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertFat (1. Januar 2013)

Okay danke.
Ich habe 240mm gemessen. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid R2C gemacht? Wäre sehr hilfreich!


----------



## ND4SPD (8. Januar 2013)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> Ich habe 240mm gemessen. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid R2C gemacht? Wäre sehr hilfreich!



Ja ich! Bin ihn 2012 gefahren (Tune M, 450er Feder - 2013 wirds mal eine 400er Feder) - Funktioniert hervorragend unauffällig. Leider gab er am Ende der Saison den Geist auf (er verlor plötzlich sein ganzes Öl, war aber GsD ein Garantiefall).


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (10. Januar 2013)

Moin. Ich wollte einen DHX RC4 in nen norco dh 2010 einbauen. welche buchsen brauch ich also maße

Danke


----------



## jatschek (10. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552737


----------

